# Aura Matte



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Just used it on a job and wasn't very happy with it....I was told that you can touch up with it...[wrong] I attempted to touch up a wall with a fireplace and you could see the touch-up clearly..I had to re-do the entire wall...

Did a stairwell connecting to an upper level great room wall that looked crappy....I rolled the lower part first,let it dry then blended the upper portion of the wall by rolling it 1 hour later....[wrong]..You could see where the roller stopped from the second roll after it dried..

It looked so bad I decided to re-roll all of it at once instead of letting the lower portion of the wall dry...I had to work fast fast fast because that crap dries so quick..Up and down the stairwell while using a longer extension handle over the railing upstairs to get to the upper part of the wall......Up and down....

When it dried of course there were lap lines or whatever you like to call them..You could see the roller lines because obviously the stuff dries so damn fast...

I expected much better because it is supposedly a flat or matte paint...It is basically a lower sheen eggshell in my opinion...The wall gets a lot of light and you view it on an angle from the bottom of the stairwell...

I tried adding water to that thick crap but it drips and is messy to work with..I tried floetrol,which was better...Using a stiff brush helped.

That's my final job using Aura on big walls...I'm either going with another paint or will use the Ben...My next job has 18' walls and there is no way in hell you can roll that stuff because it dries so fast...

I'm not a rookie using aura paint..I've probably used 40 gallons of it on different jobs...I did a small office with the Aura matte with no problems...It was a very dark colour {brown} and I didn't see any lap lines.

The colour I used this time was yellowish...


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I find the extender helps, it just sucks having to spend more $$ on the highest priced paint I have ever bought. I can see having issues with a tall hall, the ability to maintain a wet edge and angle of lighting. I have had great touch up experiences with Aura Bath and Spa. 

I did however have a poor experience in a large open concept with the BM WB Ceiling Paint. The rep said you could stop mid way (if you wanted), go for lunch and start back in the middle and never see where you left off..... Well, I didn't try that, however, I will attest it would not work and it is not "dead flat", as compared to other less expensive paints. It dries too fast and it seemed impossible to keep a wet edge, especially on a 40' x 40' 8' H ceiling with windows all around.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I find the extender helps, it just sucks having to spend more $$ on the highest priced paint I have ever bought. I can see having issues with a tall hall, the ability to maintain a wet edge and angle of lighting. I have had great touch up experiences with Aura Bath and Spa.
> 
> I did however have a poor experience in a large open concept with the BM WB Ceiling Paint. The rep said you could stop mid way (if you wanted), go for lunch and start back in the middle and never see where you left off..... Well, I didn't try that, however, I will attest it would not work and it is not "dead flat", as compared to other less expensive paints. It dries too fast and it seemed impossible to keep a wet edge, especially on a 40' x 40' 8' H ceiling with windows all around.


I've already said my piece about the WB ceiling flat in a HUGE room full of windows with light highlighting everything. Hate it!

Small ceilings never had a problem. But even spray and have a guy immediately backrolling, it failed to actually be dead flat and hide lines ><

One coat of my old standby and it looked amazing. ( Still put a 2nd coat on though )


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I am not happy using any Aura products. Too much work for too much money.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

tedrin said:


> The colour I used this time was yellowish...



Thathorrible ceiling was a yellow creamy color too, i wonder if that made it any worse


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Over-all I find Aura can be a huge time saver on walls with lots of patches and for its 2 coat coverage on difficult colours - except I don't mind making extra $$ to 3rd coat if needed! I use it exclusively in newly drywalled bathrooms. It does have its' limitations.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I just bought $806 worth yesterday for a custom color job this week.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I could care less about the cost if it did the job as well as advertised. The product sucks to work with, doesnt touch up well and needs a extender. For my money Ben is my favorite BM product.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I just bought $806 worth yesterday for a custom color job this week.


Whats that - 14 galllons of paint and two gallons of extender?:jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Whats that - 14 galllons of paint and two gallons of extender?:jester:


I only got like 9 gallons :blink:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I only got like 9 gallons :blink:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

On a serious note, we only extend any of the aura when using it on trim in satin or semi. I've not seen the need to extend it for cut and roll situations. I've only sprayed it once, and cannot comment on the need to extend for spraying. But for cut and roll, havent seen the need. We use it a ton and have only been burned once, just a couple of weeks ago. Ever use the color "Million Dollar Red"? We put 4 coats of aura matte up in that color and it still wasnt great. I guess the only consolation is that regal would have been about 12.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> On a serious note, we only extend any of the aura when using it on trim in satin or semi. I've not seen the need to extend it for cut and roll situations. I've only sprayed it once, and cannot comment on the need to extend for spraying. But for cut and roll, havent seen the need. We use it a ton and have only been burned once, just a couple of weeks ago. Ever use the color "Million Dollar Red"? We put 4 coats of aura matte up in that color and it still wasnt great. I guess the only consolation is that regal would have been about 12.


It needs to be thinned for spraying.

What left a bad taste in my mouth was a deep red two weeks ago as well. Tough wall with alot of natural sunlight. Took 6 coats to finally level out perfectly.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It needs to be thinned for spraying.
> 
> What left a bad taste in my mouth was a deep red two weeks ago as well. Tough wall with alot of natural sunlight. Took 6 coats to finally level out perfectly.


Thats very frustrating. Its those situations that the stuff is designed for. I know that some colors are nightmares, but this stuff is supposed to be the closer in 2 coats. I expect that. Like Rivera or Papelbon. Lights out. When it doesnt strike out the side, its disturbing.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> It needs to be thinned for spraying.
> 
> What left a bad taste in my mouth was a deep red two weeks ago as well. Tough wall with alot of natural sunlight. Took 6 coats to finally level out perfectly.


That same house I used the WB on the ceiling and hated it, I also used the satin aura on trim and it did spray rather nicely. :thumbsup:

I used extender too


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have had to do 3 coats with red in Aura, but so far no more than that. In smaller rooms, I would rather do 3 coats than deal with the foundation color primer and then switching over to the finish paint.

I have head that on tall walls with difficult lighting, Aura has been given painters fits lately. I have so far only used it in rooms that have favorable lighting and/or do not have tall ceilings (over 10').


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I have had to do 3 coats with red in Aura, but so far no more than that. In smaller rooms, I would rather do 3 coats than deal with the foundation color primer and then switching over to the finish paint.
> 
> I have head that on tall walls with difficult lighting, Aura has been given painters fits lately. I have so far only used it in rooms that have favorable lighting and/or do not have tall ceilings (over 10').


Exactly my thoughts....It works nicely in some smaller rooms with low level lighting.....On the same job,I did the dining room in a matched red colour {Aura matte} and it looked great in only 2 coats...The rest of the house was in a yellowish colour and didn't look great on tall walls with good natural light...You could see lap lines...I bought the matte because I thought that there would be no visible lines whatsoever...Next time I will use Ben on the higher walls and everywhere else unless the customer insists on the Aura..I'll still use Aura when reds are involved,but not on the high walls,ever again...In my opinion that paint is too finicky to work with...


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I feel for all of you who have had to put up more than 3 coats of red. Has anyone tried using say a deep purple or maybe black as the primary coat.
Like how an automotive painter would approach this.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tedrin were you touching up the 1st coat or touching up the 2nd coat? Did you touch up in the same day?

Sometimes the Aura will flash at first, then cure and be fine. Next day touch ups are sometimes better with this stuff, yeah I know, weird.


----------



## A-List Paint Pro (Aug 9, 2009)

I just experienced exactly what NC Paint is talking about. I put two coats of aura matte on a 12' wall and was horrified at the apparent flashing. Came back the next day expecting to need another coat and the paint ended up curing fantastically.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I could care less about the cost if it did the job as well as advertised. The product sucks to work with, doesnt touch up well and needs a extender. For my money Ben is my favorite BM product.


 for sure I have had zero problems with ben. best paint for your money by far:thumbup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> It needs to be thinned for spraying.
> 
> What left a bad taste in my mouth was a deep red two weeks ago as well. Tough wall with alot of natural sunlight. Took 6 coats to finally level out perfectly.


I haven't found the need to thin for spraying. Seems to work fine as is, but I confess I haven't used a lot of this stuff. 

The problem that bothers me the most about Aura is blocking. The stuff stays sticky for weeks on end.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rcon said:


> I haven't found the need to thin for spraying. Seems to work fine as is, but I confess I haven't used a lot of this stuff.
> 
> The problem that bothers me the most about Aura is blocking. The stuff stays sticky for weeks on end.


Did you add water, floetrol, or extender? There's no way it should be sticky for that long.....thats definitely strange.:blink:


----------



## gamby (Feb 29, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Did you add water, floetrol, or extender? There's no way it should be sticky for that long.....thats definitely strange.:blink:


It's gotta be that humid BC weather, ay


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Tedrin were you touching up the 1st coat or touching up the 2nd coat? Did you touch up in the same day?
> 
> Sometimes the Aura will flash at first, then cure and be fine. Next day touch ups are sometimes better with this stuff, yeah I know, weird.





A-List Paint Pro said:


> I just experienced exactly what NC Paint is talking about. I put two coats of aura matte on a 12' wall and was horrified at the apparent flashing. Came back the next day expecting to need another coat and the paint ended up curing fantastically.


 
Tell that to a customer when you are trying to wrap up a 1 day job.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Rcon said:


> I haven't found the need to thin for spraying. Seems to work fine as is, but I confess I haven't used a lot of this stuff.
> 
> The problem that bothers me the most about Aura is blocking. The stuff stays sticky for weeks on end.


It works fine but does not dry evenly. Smooth two panel masonite doors for example.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Tell that to a customer when you are trying to wrap up a 1 day job.


no joke.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I really dont mind a product costing $50-$60 bucks but when it is 50-100% more expensive than its nearest competitor I expect the friggin stuff to work perfect. Not a high maintenance, high priced jar of crap. 

Why would I buy a product at this price point and have problems? I charge more for my services than a local handyman so why should the customer expect lesser service or quality from me?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Did you add water, floetrol, or extender? There's no way it should be sticky for that long.....thats definitely strange.:blink:


I added nothing, straight out of the can. I thought it was strange as well, but two weeks after I sprayed a sample door it was still sticky (not really sticky, but if I layed it against a wall it would stick after about 5 minutes). I reprimed and sprayed the door again with cabinet coat. Next day, no sticking.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rcon said:


> I added nothing, straight out of the can. I thought it was strange as well, but two weeks after I sprayed a sample door it was still sticky (not really sticky, but if I layed it against a wall it would stick after about 5 minutes). I reprimed and sprayed the door again with cabinet coat. Next day, no sticking.


Thats really strange, sounds like a legit product issue, tell the store, and if you have the can, return it so they can get a batch number. I've seen what you described happen with oil. The person double coated it too fast, and it was sticky for a week or better. When you recoat too quickly with oil, you can trap drying solvents causing the second coat not to dry, or stay tacky/sticky. To fix it I recommend wiping lightly with a thinner rag, usually this is enough to break the film slightly so that the paint can cure without damaging the finish.

With latex, it can stay sticky like you described if someone adds too much extender ( floetrol or similar )


----------



## Petero (Mar 20, 2010)

*Overnight.*

Yeah, I agree with a-list.
Try not to be critical till overnight. Seems a little cure-time does wonders.

I've put up some really good looking finished product with Aura, but I still don't fully trust it. The x-tra expense should cut down the amount of work needed, but it doesn't seem to be the case. As long as I feel I need to baby-sit this product, it stays very low on my preference list. I won't mention it unless my client brings it up first. If BM was serious about marketing this to the masses, premium price & all, they've GOT to sell US first, and I don't see it happening over last 3-4 years.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Petero said:


> If BM was serious about marketing this to the masses, premium price & all, they've GOT to sell US first, and I don't see it happening over last 3-4 years.


Well yes and no. They market it to the consumer, and what they want they get. For the "masses" of painters its just too expensive. Painters for the most part shop price before quality. Which is why Super Spec is marketed more to the contractor and not the homeowner.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Well yes and no. They market it to the consumer, and what they want they get. For the "masses" of painters its just too expensive. Painters for the most part shop price before quality. Which is why Super Spec is marketed more to the contractor and not the homeowner.


 
lol...Not true at all.There are plenty of painters who have WANTED Aura to be their go-to paint but the quality is just not there...It is troublesome to use and there are instances of product failure in some applications..I truly wanted this to work out but it didn't... Aura let me down...Painting contractors get a huge discount on most lines of paint and prefer the best the store carries because it looks good,it holds up better and it is normally easier to work with...It is true that in new construction the pay is so low that painters tend to use the builders grade crap unless otherwise instructed..My next job will be to re-paint a 1 year old house that was painted in a flat,low cost paint...I'll probably have to seal it first before painting the finish coats..

Until Benjamin Moore gets it right,word will get around to professional painters that Aura can be a problem to work with...It has worked great for me at times and it has also caused me to pull my hair out in frustration.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

tedrin said:


> lol...Not true at all.There are plenty of painters who have WANTED Aura to be their go-to paint but the quality is just not there...It is troublesome to use and there are instances of product failure in some applications..I truly wanted this to work out but it didn't... Aura let me down...Painting contractors get a huge discount on most lines of paint and prefer the best the store carries because it looks good,it holds up better and it is normally easier to work with...It is true that in new construction the pay is so low that painters tend to use the builders grade crap unless otherwise instructed..My next job will be to re-paint a 1 year old house that was painted in a flat,low cost paint...I'll probably have to seal it first before painting the finish coats..
> 
> Until Benjamin Moore gets it right,word will get around to professional painters that Aura can be a problem to work with...It has worked great for me at times and it has also caused me to pull my hair out in frustration.



I dont disagree. For the most part you are right, as are the members here. This is one of the most difficult and under-appreciated trades. So many factors come into play when applying a coating. If there were a perfect product that fit every scenario with no hassle, and minimal skill, we would all be out of business. 

I appreciate feedback from customers on products, good or bad. It helps me to learn what scenarios make a product easier or more difficult to work with. It helps me to be able to better inform my customers.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Well yes and no.  They market it to the consumer, and what they want they get. For the "masses" of painters its just too expensive. Painters for the most part shop price before quality. Which is why Super Spec is marketed more to the contractor and not the homeowner.



I take issue with this. I consider the price level of Ben or Graham Ceramic Pro my "budget line" for walls and go up from there. New construction or repaint, Regal is my standard wall paint and something like Graham Ceramic Satin is my standard trim paint. Aura is available as an upgrade on walls (has not let me down yet, hopefully will not anytime soon).

Super Spec and below grades are for ceilings, apartments, and cheap flip homes, or blow and go low quality tract homes.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

As a follow up to my previous post in this thread, I did a bit more research and discovered that the Million Dollar Red color we had problems with is one of the colors which is recommended to receive the color foundation in order for Aura to work in 2 coats. There are about 100 yellows and reds that fall into that category. Unfortunately, my supplier didnt alert me to that, so we did alot more coats than necessary. The foundation is loaded with pigment to help with hide in 2 coats. Next time I will know to ask. Just thought I'd pass that along. Still a big Aura fan...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I used the foundation once. Make sure they match the color close to the finish color. It does apply nicely though. Covers very well.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> As a follow up to my previous post in this thread, I did a bit more research and discovered that the Million Dollar Red color we had problems with is one of the colors which is recommended to receive the color foundation in order for Aura to work in 2 coats. There are about 100 yellows and reds that fall into that category. Unfortunately, my supplier didnt alert me to that, so we did alot more coats than necessary. The foundation is loaded with pigment to help with hide in 2 coats. Next time I will know to ask. Just thought I'd pass that along. Still a big Aura fan...


It's cool when they tell you you should have used the color foundation AFTER you get poor coverage. I love built-in excuses. They've done this to me at least three times.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It should be flagged on the computer screen of the gennex tint machine for BM colors.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

DeanV said:


> It should be flagged on the computer screen of the gennex tint machine for BM colors.


Yep :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

The cool thing about using valspar,,, we don't have these probs:notworthy:

Valspar will touch up, aura won't,,, and heck its alot cheaper to boot

Okay, fire away


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Okay, fire away


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> It should be flagged on the computer screen of the gennex tint machine for BM colors.


It does tell us.


Dean I apologize for my previous post. When I say masses, that was not directed at anyone. I feel that everyone on this site doesn't fall into the generalization that I was speaking of. The members on this site truly want to give their customers the best. If they didn't care why would they spend their free time researching and contributing?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> The cool thing about using valspar,,, we don't have these probs:notworthy:
> 
> Valspar will touch up, aura won't,,, and heck its alot cheaper to boot
> 
> Okay, fire away


If you're happy I am happy.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> The members on this site truly want to give their customers the best. If they didn't care why would they spend their free time researching and contributing?


That right there is one of them rhetorical questions, right?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I can honestly tell you all that Scott is the most giving person here. If anyone would like his email, cell #, Home # or address send me a pm.:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I can honestly tell you all that Scott is the most giving person here. If anyone would like his email, cell #, Home # or address send me a pm.:thumbsup:


For those of you who have read this delightful story, I am the stump. Call anytime. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/0060256656/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books"]







[/ame]


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

*Painttalk: The Giving Tree*

_The Giving Tree_ is a tale about a relationship between a young boy and a tree in a forest. The tree always provides the boy with what he wants: branches on which to swing, shade in which to sit, apples to eat, branches with which to build a home. As the boy grows older he requires more and more of the tree. The tree loves the boy very much and gives him anything he asks for. In the ultimate act of self-sacrifice, the tree lets the boy cut her down so the boy can build a boat in which he can sail. The boy leaves the tree, now a stump. Many years later, the boy, now an old man, returns and the tree says, "I have nothing left to give you." The boy replies, " I do not need much now, just a quiet place to sit and rest." The tree then says, "Good! A tree stump is a great place to do just that! Come boy, sit down and be happy." The boy obliged and the tree was happy.

Ever since the book was published, it has generated controversy and opposing opinions for its interpreted messages, on whether the tree is selfless or merely self-sacrificing, and whether the boy is selfish or reasonable in his demands of the tree. The story clearly shows childhood as being a time of relative happiness in comparison to the sacrifice and responsibility of adulthood.

Some academic readers describe the book as portraying a vicious, one-sided relationship between the tree and the boy: with the tree as the selfless giver and the boy as a greedy and insatiable entity who constantly receives, yet never gives anything back to the tree; a selfish love that could be misrepresented and imitated by its young readers. Indeed, some of these speakers single the tree out as an irresponsible parent whose self-sacrifice has left the boy ill-equipped. Other readers argue that the tree gives everything to the boy freely because she loves him, and its feelings are reciprocated by the boy when he returns to the tree for a rest. In this way, the relationship between the tree and the boy as he grows up could be viewed as similar to that between a mother and her child; despite getting nothing in return for a long time, the tree puts the boy's needs foremost, because it wants him to be happy. Indeed, the only time the tree ever seems to be sad is when it feels that it has nothing left to give the boy and that the boy might never return

-Wikipedia


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> _The Giving Tree_ is a tale about a relationship between a young boy and a tree in a forest.


I am the boy and you are the tree, get over it and tell me stuff.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Scott's like a tree at a camp ground. Been pee'd on thousands of times.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schnap!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is a sad tale you are spinning.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That is a sad tale you are spinning.


 
I may be laughing on the outside...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> That right there is one of them rhetorical questions, right?


Ok.. I admit... I got a laugh out of that one Scott.


----------

